# Wires, fully recognised by AKC



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

As I understand it, within the last couple of days WHV's have now become fully recognised by the AKC, not sure of the correct protocol or terminology for US. Do you think that numbers of WHV's will now markedly increase in USA and if so are AKC likely to set different breed standards to say here in UK?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - U can go 2 AKC breed standard 2 compare - the WHV is in their and also in the sporting group


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the impact of WHV's now in AKC will V quick - great breeders in the USA have breeding stock that will V champions very quickly in the ring - field & hunt tests - they can now do UFTA trials - for good or bad !!!!!! the WHV is out of the bag in the USA - let me know how the standarts compare !!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

About Bloody Time!!!!!

Some cracking pups and breeders about.

Went on a 4 day training coarse recently with breeder/ trainer from Zoldmali Kennel, Hungary.

Great experience, nice pups too!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey eins,

Was thinking of you and Scout while on the coarse.

There was a Dutch couple from Holland (obviously!!!!) with a bitch from Zsofi (zoldmali) who was the double of your Scout. 

I will try and get some pics of her on here for you to compare!!

She was very young but she turned out to be the star of the four days.

Must be in the lines!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it the light colored one in the middle? Hard to tell from this photo, but they do have similar faces. Wonder what litter she's from?

I'm glad you got to meet Zsófi! Were you at the same one that hotmischief went to? I keep hoping she'll hold a training week somewhere in North America just so I can meet her in person. When I'm ready to add another pup, I'd like to fly Scout over to Hungary for some hunting time with her family and come back with two dogs in tow. A girl can dream!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Is it the light colored one in the middle? Hard to tell from this photo, but they do have similar faces. Wonder what litter she's from?


Yeh that's the one. The dog was called Zsofi strangely enough!

The dog directly to the right of the above pup in the photo is a litter mate called Rufus. Totally different coat much darker really strange to see and both from the same litter!


The pic below shows Zsofi the dog a bit closer.
Same coarse as HotMis did but different time.

HotMis came for a day to watch and help out and stayed for the BBQ in the evening.

You got to try and get on one of her training coarse's it was brilliant. Learnt some much in four days and not just about my dogs!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Most of the dogs Zsofi produces have the shorter, darker coats, but every once in a while a little hairy monster sneaks in. Rufus will probably get more wirehair over the next year. Scout looked like her mom had gotten with the milkman next to all her litter mates. 

Did a little more digging and found this one of Sofie. I guess they spell it differently so they're not naming her after the breeder.  Spitting image of Scout!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

take the pup 2 a great dog TRIMMER - trim him till he is SMOOTH - that should get some great replys - have shot over some FANTASTIC WHV's - they R just part of the FOLD - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good Morning America had a segment today introducing two new breeds in the AKC. One is a little fluffy dog from Madagascar and the other is the Wirehaired Vizsla who happens to be represented by Scout's half-nephew, Falko. 
http://www.myfoxny.com/clip/10639095/new-dog-breeds-at-show

edit: GMA also had them on, but this is from Good Day New York.


----------

